# Previously frozen ribs?



## rad5 (Dec 7, 2009)

What are your thoughts? My local Super Target has baby back ribs on sale all the time and I noticed that the label says "previously frozen" Would this make a difference? Should I stick with fresh?


----------



## travcoman45 (Dec 7, 2009)

I buy an use frozen ribs all the time, good sale I stock up.  Personally, I don't think yer gonna notice a whole lotta difference.


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Dec 7, 2009)

Yep, do 'em most all the time.....no complaints...maybe make some adjustments on rub ingredients, etc, mostly I lighten up on the salt so they don't dry out as easily.

Grab a truck-load if the price is right!

Eric


----------



## fire it up (Dec 7, 2009)

Most all ribs you get at restaurants and even a good majority of the ones they have in grocery stores come in frozen anyway.  Like Tip says, you really won't notice any difference so if it is a great deal, especially baby backs which run normal price around here at $3.99, I would buy all they had and ask for more, if it is a good deal.


----------



## raceyb (Dec 7, 2009)

Everyone has used or eaten previously frozen ribs. Even if they weren't, and they are on sale, they'll be frozen soon enough cause I'm stocking up.


----------



## beer-b-q (Dec 7, 2009)

I believe that unless you buy from a butcher shop that only deals in only fresh meat you are going to find frozen ribs...


----------



## danj (Dec 7, 2009)

cant wait to smoke ribs in my smoker when i get it fixed...


----------



## pops6927 (Dec 7, 2009)

Practically all meat leaving a packing plant is 'hard-chilled'; meaning it has gone through a nitrogen cooler and it's temperature lowered to 31°-32° F. to maximize keeping it cold during shipping in reefers; so right off the bat it is hard-chilled frozen enough to make it transportable.


----------



## rad5 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info! So do stock up when they are on sale and keep them in the Freezer?


----------



## raceyb (Dec 16, 2009)

Absolutely, or send some my way if you get too many....


----------



## mballi3011 (Dec 16, 2009)

I use them all the time so if you can get them at a good price stock up we doo.


----------



## scpatterson (Dec 16, 2009)

I bought something like 30 racks the last time I bought them. They were froze when I bought them and put thme in my freezer and thawed as I needed..I dont mind them myself..I bet the fresh ones are better but I dont mind teh frozen ones..


----------



## wahouse8 (Dec 16, 2009)

Thank you for posting this question, I was wondering about this.


----------

